# Returning to the Days of Yore



## LT_Zhaebin (Sep 6, 2018)

Introduction: So, a little about me, I have been playing Games Workshop games and collecting their products for roughly 20 years. I have only ever had two serious armies (and SOOOOOOO many started, stalled and abandoned projects) so I have decided that it is time to have a nearly complete hobby clear out and focus on a limited number of projects in an attempt to actually get some things painted, free up some space (and Funds) and get back into the hobby swing now that the Summer weather is leaving. Below I am going to be list the Hobby Projects that I am going to continue with and maybe write a little blurb about each of them.

T9A/WHFB 8TH	:Chaos Dwarves – Big Hat Army, Bull Themed

WH 40K	: Vostroyan Firstborn

Necromnda-1	: The Redemption (OOP Metals)

Necromnda-2	: House Escher (OOP Metals)

Objective: My intention is to fully paint and get the army as “Complete” as possible utilizing as many of my existing miniatures as is possible. There are also a number of miniatures that I want to add to these collections which will mean keeping a solid vigil on eBay and trading sites. 

Chaos Dwarf Project: I have been collecting this army since the late 1990’s, I play the occasional game of 5th Edition a year and maybe 4-6 games of The Ninth Age. Due to lack of opponents and constant rules changes and BETA releases this army is going to be a long-term painting and modelling project. As such there is not a set “army list” but rather a collection of miniatures that I plan to paint and display so will need a custom display board making as well as the minis themselves. I have listed these with the T9A unit/model names
•	Prophet on Lamassu
•	Vizier on Bull of Shamut
•	Vizier BSB
•	Prophet on Foot
•	35 Infernal Guard (Great Weapons, Shields*, Full Command)
•	20 Infernal Guard (Blunderbuss, Shields*, Full Command)
•	10 Taurukh (Infernal Weapon, Shields, Full Command)
•	5 Taurukh Anointed (infernal Weapon, Shields, Full Command) – Metal Dragon Ogres
•	5 Hobgoblin Wolf Riders
•	Titan Mortar (Earth shaker Cannon)
•	Hobgoblin Bolt Throwers x2
•	Rocket Battery x2
To Purchase
•	Taurukh Subjugator (OOP Metal Shaggoth) 
•	Hobgoblins (OOP Plastic Mono Goblins)
•	Orc Slaves (OOP Plastic Mono Orcs)
•	Volcano Cannon (OOP Dwarf Flame Cannon)
•	Immortals (OOP 4th Edition CD Sculpts)
•	Disciples of Lugar (OOP Dwarf Slayers)
 
Vostroyan Firstborn Project: I am interested in the Fluff Primarily and modelling and painting next I want to focus this Project on a single Regiment of the Vostroyan Firstborn. Since I have a relatively large collection of the models from the Original Days of my collecting I plan on firstly creating an Infantry Based Brigade using the models that I own and love the look of, this is not going to be highly competitive by any means but will enable me to focus on painting and purchasing the few additional models that I need so that I can play games with a fully painted force (eventually). So my first point of call is to find a regiment that I want to represent on the table top; a little looking lead me to these guys “Vostroyan 22nd Firstborn Regiment – “Riders of Dawn” I love the idea of the Vostroyan Forces utilising Shock Charges at the Orks after an Infantry and Artillery Bombardment. 

Conversions: I am comfortable with working with Metal miniatures having put in the years working with both the Chaos Dwarf and the Vostroyan Range, as a result of this I want to be able to convert suitable miniatures to fit in with the Vostroyan theme. 

Rough Riders/Mortar Teams: The largest concern currently is the cost of Rough Riders and Mortar Teams as these are both long out of production and eBay rates are insane. I am looking currently at the Death Korps of Krieg as the basis of the conversions this is accompanied by the death screams of my wallet whenever I visit the FW Website.

Rough Riders: I have potentially found a suitable conversion basis in the form of “French Line Chasseurs a Cheval 1808-15” from Perry Miniatures. As these are Historical miniatures the scale maybe slightly off but for £20.00 for 14 Models I don’t really expect to complain too much about this. I am also looking out for suitable Cossack style heads (from any manufacturer) to make this process easier. I also have an idea of finding suitable cavalry models and converting them with my existing (currently unused) spare models that do not currently have a place in the above roster. 

Mortar Teams: I have a similar issue with Heavy Weapons teams, thankfully I have a “full” compliment of 6 Lascannon Teams and 3 Heavy Bolter Teams. Again I have been drawn to the Historical Models for suitable replacements. Again Perry Miniatures comes into this with their “Soviet 82mm Mortar” (£5.60 each). 

Meltaguns: So Vostroyan’s were never made with Meltaguns, this means that I have a number of relatively simple conversions to do on the existing Flamer models, cutting off the Flamer Nozzle and replacing it with a Meltagun Nozzle. Potentially these small barrel modifications do not even need to be made from existing Meltaguns with a little thought and attention I think that cuts in suitably sized rods/dowels would be a far cheaper option. I will have a play and see what I like the look of and what will not bankrupt me (further then already buying OOP models for two forces) 

Tactics: As I eluded to I have been playing for a while (not 40k since 4th Edition?) and I am aware that I like to play an Infantry Based Counter Attacking style, the majority of my armies have always concentrated on ranged damage with a few fast elements. So this is the approach that I took when designing the force. Depending on the opponent I plan on putting either the Plasma or the Heavy Bolter Infantry Squads in the Taurox to get to an objective quickly. The rest of the force will look to weaken the opponent using its ranged firepower (with extra Vostroyan Range) and can also advance if required. Also not sure if this is a thing or not but have been thinking about combining the two Lascannon Squads into a single entity and placing with the Lord Commissar to improve the survivability of the Lascannon’s as well as making a potential tar pit to hold the opponent in place until I can get my Cavalry Charge off…….. well that is the plan
 
1000 Points “Riders of Dawn” Collection Roster
Brigade Detachment (+12CP) 1000/1000

HQ
(31) Company Commander – Bolt Pistol, Warlord, master of Command
(31) Company Commander – Bolt Pistol, Kurov’s Aquila
(35) Lord Commissar – Bolt Pistol, Power Sword

Elites
(43) Command Squad - 2x Flamer, Regimental Standard
(43) Command Squad - 2x Flamer, Regimental Standard
(30) Special Weapons Squad – 3x Sniper Rifle

Troops:

(47) Infantry Squad – Plasmagun
(47) Infantry Squad – Plasmagun
(48) Infantry Squad – Heavy Bolter
(48) Infantry Squad – Heavy Bolter
(60) Infantry Squad - Lascannon
(60) Infantry Squad - Lascannon

Fast Attack:
(90) 2 Scout Sentinel – Multilaser
(70) 5 Rough Riders, 2x Meltagun
(70) 5 Rough Riders, 2x Meltagun

Heavy Support:
(33) Heavy Weapon Squad – 3x Mortar
(33) Heavy Weapon Squad – 3x Mortar
(33) Heavy Weapon Squad – 3x Mortar

Dedicated Transport:
(74) Taurox – 2x Autocannon
(74) Taurox – 2x Autocannon

 
Necromunda House Escher: Model List (aiming for all 20 Original Metal Sculpts)
•	Leader with Boltgun & Laspistol
•	Leader with Autopistol and Powersword
•	Heavy with Heavy Stubber
•	Heavy with Heavy Plasma Gun
•	Autogun & Stub Gun
•	Shotgun
•	Autogun
•	Lasgun 1
•	Lasgun 2
•	Autopistol & sword
•	Plasma Pistol & Club
•	Two Swords
•	Laspistol & flail
•	Autopistol & chainsword
•	Bolt Pistol & Grenade
•	Shotgun & Autopistol
•	Juve – Stub Gun
•	Juve – Stub Gun & Pick
•	Juve – Autopistol
•	Juve – Autopistol & cludgeon

Necromunda Redemption: Model List (aiming for all 13 Original Metal Sculpts)
•	Arch Zealot
•	Priest with Meltagun
•	Priest with Flamer & Sword
•	Deacon with grenade Launcher
•	Deacon with Flamer
•	Zealot with Eviscerator
•	Zealot with Massive Axe
•	Brethren – Shotgun 1
•	Brethren – Shotgun 2
•	Brethren – Stub Gun & Autopistol
•	Brethren - Autogun 1
•	Brethren - Autogun 2
•	Brethren – Two Autopistols

Necromunda Bounty Hunters & Characters: Model List (aiming for all 5 Original Metal Sculpts)
•	Bounty Hunter 1
•	Bounty Hunter 2 
•	Bounty Hunter 3
•	Mad Donna Ulanti
•	Bonnie Annerson

I'll get some pictures sorted and keep the model list live


----------

